# [SOLVED] Lenovo Laptop Issue



## silobot (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello,

I’m writing in to ask someone who's really computer savvy for two distinct problems with a 6 month old Lenovo Y580 Ideapad Laptop of mine. It runs Windows 8, 64-bit.

Basically, I haven’t seen either of these two issues, sound-freezing/visual, crop up with anybody else, including Lenovo’s own website, so I’ll be over the moon if anyone can shed some light. 

I'll explain the first issue in detail.

Here goes:


From early on, this laptop, has had ridiculous freezing issues. There’s no virus on it or anything like that on it. I've estimated that the laptop has freezes an average of at least twice a day(!), and it's had maybe 10 BSODs. 

I’ve updated all Drivers and done a clean wipe and reinstallation of Windows 8--I have no choice, it’s built in with the laptop system--but to no avail; it still freezes like anything. There is no pattern to the freezing. The laptop could just freeze if opening up a document, or worse, if_ saving_ one. (However, I did notice it to be _slightly_ worse when I was running multiple videos on Youtube).

Finally, I sort of isolated a problem: If starting the Computer up WITHOUT Audio (RUN/MSCONFIG/Services/disable Windows Audio at startup), there are basically NO hangs/freezes whatsoever. You can run it for hours and hours. Apparently, the same thing happens if run in Safe Mode: there appear to be no freeze issues.

This got me thinking "It _must _be a Drivers issue," so I checked the Drivers again. However, both the Realtek Drivers (Realtek was built in with the laptop), and Windows audio are updated. I also tried disabling Realtek and running only Windows Audio, but that didn’t work. The only time the computer runs fine is when sound is disabled. So unless I want to run it all the time without any sound (and I honestly don’t) then it's a random crash session.

Now, I thought I’d isolated the problem to the bizarre sound related issue, but then I noticed something else: If I use another mouse on the laptop--my 7 year old one--it cuts the number of hangs to the point I only get like 1 every 2 or so days, _even with sound enabled._ 

So that confused the problem even more. Depending on which mouse used, it seemingly affects the laptop. What does that have to do with the sound?? Is this just a hardware/Windows 8 compatibility issue? I don’t get…


Finally, the laptop has a visual problem: I max out the brightness, but no matter what, the screen is always so dark. If you look at a dark web page, or a screen with a dark background or if you’re watching a dark video, you can only hear what’s going on (assuming of course one isn't forced to disable the audio). Even adjusting brightness in the Intel Graphics Media Control Panel doesn’t help; it becomes over-saturated with colour, or brightness, and I can tell that “it doesn’t look right.” It’s almost like the Laptop refuses to go any brighter despite being at 100 on the indicator.


Yes, I know this sounds like I have an overall bad Laptop, but I'm dying to know how I can avert these issues. I still think there’s a way to get over this if I can isolate problems with the audio, only I don’t know what to do from there!! Can anybody give a helping hand what steps to take please?

Thank you!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Lenovo Laptop Issue*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!




> 6 month old Lenovo Y580 Ideapad




Contact Lenovo and claim warranty. They will fix all the issues you are having.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Lenovo Laptop Issue*

Download the *Chipset* Driver (USB support) and the *Audio *Driver: Drivers and software - IdeaPad Y580 Notebook
If you continue to have problems, return it to Lenovo for free warranty repair


----------



## silobot (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Lenovo Laptop Issue*

Hello again, and thank you for your feedback.


So sorry this has taken me so long to reply; I had to move, so for once my laptop issues were not at the forefront of my mind. 

I will try the suggestions. If the Drivers don't work, it looks like I may be heading down the warrenty route.

Thanks, will give any updates.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Lenovo Laptop Issue*

Warranty will do all the work for you.


----------



## silobot (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Lenovo Laptop Issue*

@Masterchiefxx17, Yes, because unfortunately, no amount of Driver updates and changes fixes anything. Looks like this laptop was a little rusty to begin with. 

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Lenovo Laptop Issue*

No problem!


----------



## silobot (Jun 21, 2013)

Just to confirm, Lenovo did a great job and replaced my faulty ideapad Y580.

There was a physical hardware problem with the hard drive which would have cost $$$ to fix. Covered by the warranty, and issue put to rest. No more crashes.

Anyways, thanks for the heads up guys!


----------

